# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Derecho a saber si un río está contaminado

## F. Lázaro

¿El arroyo de tu pueblo tiene una extraña espuma blanca?
¿Respiras demasiada polución en el ambiente?
¿Te pican los ojos al pasar por una fábrica?
¿El agua del pantano donde te bañas está muy turbia?

En definitiva, no te gusta cómo  ves el medio ambiente y quieres conocer la verdad de su estado. Puedes salir de dudas fácilmente. Cualquiera de nosotros tiene derecho a exigir a la administración pública competente todos los datos que obren en su poder sobre el estado del medio ambiente.

Muchos ciudadanos desconocen que la Ley n º 27/2006 regula los derechos de acceso a la información, de participación pública y de acceso en materia de medioambiente. Como en muchos otros casos en materia medioambiental, esta norma traspuso al derecho nacional la Directiva comunitaria 2003/4/CE.

El artículo 1 de la Ley establece como objetivos _garantizar el derecho a recibir información sobre el medio ambiente y a acceder a la información ambiental que obre en poder de las autoridades públicas o en el de otros sujetos que la posean en su nombre , así como garantizar la difusión y puesta en a disposición del público de la información ambiental de manera paulatina y con el grado de amplitud, de sistemática y de tecnología lo más amplia posible._

La ley incluye dentro de esta información pública los efectos sobre la salud pública  de la radiación, la energía nuclear y los análisis de proyectos que podrían afectar al medioambiente.

La administración queda obligada por ley tanto a la difusión activa de información como a satisfacer las solicitudes por parte de los ciudadanos, previa solicitud.

*No hay que declarar un interés concreto*

Se reconoce el derecho a acceder a la información ambiental que obre en poder de las autoridades públicas o en el de otros sujetos en su nombre, sin que, para ello, estén obligados a declarar un interés determinado, cualquiera que sea su nacionalidad, domicilio o sede.

Asimismo, existe el derecho a ser asistido en la búsqueda de la información; así como el derecho a ser informado dentro de los plazos máximos establecidos y en los formatos solicitados. Y por último, el derecho a ser informado acerca de las tasas y precios públicos exigibles, en su caso, por la recepción de la información pedida.

En relación al plazo para la contestación a la solicitud, será de un  mes desde la presentación de la solicitud, ampliable a dos,  como máximo. Si no se contesta en dicho plazo, la ley tilda al silencio administrativo como positivo.

*¿Puede la administración negarte información medioambiantal?*

En algunos casos, aunque de forma muy justificada. El artículo 13 de la ley establece que cuando la propia información afecte a determinados expedientes, bien porque la autoridad no disponga de la información solicitada, bien porque concurran determinados supuestos tasados referentes a la protección de la confidencialidad, de evitación de peticiones abusivas, o afecte a la defensa nacional etc

El Tribunal de Justicia europeo de Luxemburgo entiende que los motivos de denegación de la información pedida han de ser interpretados de manera restrictiva.

Fuente: http://blogs.hoy.es/mislioslegales/2...a-contaminado/

----------

